# externe Namensliste auslesen



## Impeesa (19. Dez 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe von meinem Prof die Aufgabe bekomme eine Programm zur Vereinsmitgliederverwaltung zu schreiben. Um dort Mitglieder zu erstellen, sollen wir diese nicht  nicht eingeben, sondern zufällig aus einer externen Liste Vorname, Nachname, PLZ und zugehöriger Ort generieren. 

Meine erste Frage ist nun: Wo bekommt man solche Listen her? Auf dem Aufgabenblatt stand leider nur "gibts im Internet"...   :applaus: 

und falls jemand schon eine Hinweis hat wie das ganze dan realisiert wäre ich natürlich auch nicht abgeneigt!


Danke schonmal.

Impeesa


----------



## bygones (19. Dez 2004)

keine Ahnung was mit "externe Liste" gemeint ist - mir ist jedenfalls nichts dergleichen bekannt..

ich frage mich an was für unis so was ist - steht da nicht noch wo und wie oder kann man den Prof oder Assistenten nicht fragen - die sollten das besser wissen, da sie die Aufgaben stellten....


----------



## foobar (19. Dez 2004)

Als Dummy-Daten könntest du z.b. die Northwind-DB von M$ verwenden, die kann man sich auf deren Webseite runterladen. Um die Daten zu konvertieren, kannst du dann die MDB-Tools heranziehen.

http://mdbtools.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Impeesa (19. Dez 2004)

naja, mit externer liste meine ich halt, dass ich zB den Vornamen und Nachnamen für die Mitglieder aus einer Datei zufällig auslese und so verschiedene Mitglieder erstellen kann ohne dass ich die Namen per Tastatur eingeben muss. 
Also stehen in dieser Datei, etliche Vornamen und Nachnamen auf die ich dann zum Mitglieder Erstellen zu greifen kann. In welchen Format diese Datei aber nun vorliegen muss, ist mir auch noch nicht klar. Ob ich mit Java ne .txt Datei oder die in einen bestimmten Sortierformat vorliegen muss  ???:L 

Also in Aufgabenstellung steht das so drin, als ob man einfach ne Datei hat in der etliche Vor- und/oder Nachnamen sind und die lese ich dann aus. Klingt eigentlich ganz einfach.  :roll: 

@foobar: danke schonmal für den hinweis. ich suche jetzt mal nach dieser datenbank, wenn ich das richtig verstanden haben hat M$ einen gefüllte DB zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## SebiB90 (19. Dez 2004)

du musst doch wissen wie die daten gespeichert sind, sonst kannst du sie ja nicht auslesen


----------



## Impeesa (19. Dez 2004)

SebiB90 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du musst doch wissen wie die daten gespeichert sind, sonst kannst du sie ja nicht auslesen



naja zunächst brauche ich die daten ja erstmal. ich habe sie ja nicht, wir sollen sie uns aus dem Internet besorgen, hieß es.


----------



## SebiB90 (19. Dez 2004)

Impeesa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SebiB90 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ???:L 
du musst doch wissen wie die daten gespeichert sind
z.b.
eine linie eine person und per ; oder , sind die daten getrennt
oder
in einer xml datei sind die daten gespeichert

wenn du die form nicht weißt wie die daten gespeichert sind kannst du wohl schlecht ein prog machen das die daten auslesen soll


----------



## Impeesa (19. Dez 2004)

ja, das ist richtig.

nur mein hauptproblem ist noch immer wo bekomme ich solche fertigen listen her?


----------



## SebiB90 (19. Dez 2004)

was für fertige listen?

meinst du sowaswie Collections, Vectors und ArrayList etc.?


----------



## Impeesa (19. Dez 2004)

eine sammlung von vor- und nachnamen und Orten mit zugehörigen PLZ


----------



## SebiB90 (19. Dez 2004)

entweder du benutzt 2d array, Collections etc. oder du schreibst eine class in der die daten gespeichert werden und die objecte der class speicherst du in einer liste


----------



## bygones (19. Dez 2004)

nein SebiB90 - es werden z.b. TextDateien gesucht in denen Daten stehen.. nix mit Collection oder ähnlichem


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Dez 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nein SebiB90 - es werden z.b. TextDateien gesucht in denen Daten stehen.. nix mit Collection oder ähnlichem


weiß ich ja nicht


----------



## foobar (20. Dez 2004)

Hier sind ein paar Daten aus der Nordwind-DB:

```
"ALFKI";"Alfreds Futterkiste";"Maria Anders";"Sales Representative";"Obere Str. 57";"Berlin";"";"12209";"Germany";"030-0074321";"030-0076545"
"ANATR";"Ana Trujillo Emparedados y helados";"Ana Trujillo";"Owner";"Avda. de la Constitución 2222";"México D.F.";"";"05021";"Mexico";"(5) 555-4729";"(5) 555-3745"
"ANTON";"Antonio Moreno Taquería";"Antonio Moreno";"Owner";"Mataderos  2312";"México D.F.";"";"05023";"Mexico";"(5) 555-3932";""
"AROUT";"Around the Horn";"Thomas Hardy";"Sales Representative";"120 Hanover Sq.";"London";"";"WA1 1DP";"UK";"(171) 555-7788";"(171) 555-6750"
"BERGS";"Berglunds snabbköp";"Christina Berglund";"Order Administrator";"Berguvsvägen  8";"Luleå";"";"S-958 22";"Sweden";"0921-12 34 65";"0921-12 34 67"
"BLAUS";"Blauer See Delikatessen";"Hanna Moos";"Sales Representative";"Forsterstr. 57";"Mannheim";"";"68306";"Germany";"0621-08460";"0621-08924"
"BLONP";"Blondel père et fils";"Frédérique Citeaux";"Marketing Manager";"24, place Kléber";"Strasbourg";"";"67000";"France";"88.60.15.31";"88.60.15.32"
"BOLID";"Bólido Comidas preparadas";"Martín Sommer";"Owner";"C/ Araquil, 67";"Madrid";"";"28023";"Spain";"(91) 555 22 82";"(91) 555 91 99"
"BONAP";"Bon app'";"Laurence Lebihan";"Owner";"12, rue des Bouchers";"Marseille";"";"13008";"France";"91.24.45.40";"91.24.45.41"
"BOTTM";"Bottom-Dollar Markets";"Elizabeth Lincoln";"Accounting Manager";"23 Tsawassen Blvd.";"Tsawassen";"BC";"T2F 8M4";"Canada";"(604) 555-4729";"(604) 555-3745"
"BSBEV";"B's Beverages";"Victoria Ashworth";"Sales Representative";"Fauntleroy Circus";"London";"";"EC2 5NT";"UK";"(171) 555-1212";""
"CACTU";"Cactus Comidas para llevar";"Patricio Simpson";"Sales Agent";"Cerrito 333";"Buenos Aires";"";"1010";"Argentina";"(1) 135-5555";"(1) 135-4892"
"CENTC";"Centro comercial Moctezuma";"Francisco Chang";"Marketing Manager";"Sierras de Granada 9993";"México D.F.";"";"05022";"Mexico";"(5) 555-3392";"(5) 555-7293"
"CHOPS";"Chop-suey Chinese";"Yang Wang";"Owner";"Hauptstr. 29";"Bern";"";"3012";"Switzerland";"0452-076545";""
"COMMI";"Comércio Mineiro";"Pedro Afonso";"Sales Associate";"Av. dos Lusíadas, 23";"São Paulo";"SP";"05432-043";"Brazil";"(11) 555-7647";""
"CONSH";"Consolidated Holdings";"Elizabeth Brown";"Sales Representative";"Berkeley Gardens
12  Brewery ";"London";"";"WX1 6LT";"UK";"(171) 555-2282";"(171) 555-9199"
"DRACD";"Drachenblut Delikatessen";"Sven Ottlieb";"Order Administrator";"Walserweg 21";"Aachen";"";"52066";"Germany";"0241-039123";"0241-059428"
"DUMON";"Du monde entier";"Janine Labrune";"Owner";"67, rue des Cinquante Otages";"Nantes";"";"44000";"France";"40.67.88.88";"40.67.89.89"
"EASTC";"Eastern Connection";"Ann Devon";"Sales Agent";"35 King George";"London";"";"WX3 6FW";"UK";"(171) 555-0297";"(171) 555-3373"
"ERNSH";"Ernst Handel";"Roland Mendel";"Sales Manager";"Kirchgasse 6";"Graz";"";"8010";"Austria";"7675-3425";"7675-3426"
"FAMIA";"Familia Arquibaldo";"Aria Cruz";"Marketing Assistant";"Rua Orós, 92";"São Paulo";"SP";"05442-030";"Brazil";"(11) 555-9857";""
"FISSA";"FISSA Fabrica Inter. Salchichas S.A.";"Diego Roel";"Accounting Manager";"C/ Moralzarzal, 86";"Madrid";"";"28034";"Spain";"(91) 555 94 44";"(91) 555 55 93"
"FOLIG";"Folies gourmandes";"Martine Rancé";"Assistant Sales Agent";"184, chaussée de Tournai";"Lille";"";"59000";"France";"20.16.10.16";"20.16.10.17"
"FOLKO";"Folk och fä HB";"Maria Larsson";"Owner";"Åkergatan 24";"Bräcke";"";"S-844 67";"Sweden";"0695-34 67 21";""
"FRANK";"Frankenversand";"Peter Franken";"Marketing Manager";"Berliner Platz 43";"München";"";"80805";"Germany";"089-0877310";"089-0877451"
"FRANR";"France restauration";"Carine Schmitt";"Marketing Manager";"54, rue Royale";"Nantes";"";"44000";"France";"40.32.21.21";"40.32.21.20"
"FRANS";"Franchi S.p.A.";"Paolo Accorti";"Sales Representative";"Via Monte Bianco 34";"Torino";"";"10100";"Italy";"011-4988260";"011-4988261"
"FURIB";"Furia Bacalhau e Frutos do Mar";"Lino Rodriguez ";"Sales Manager";"Jardim das rosas n. 32";"Lisboa";"";"1675";"Portugal";"(1) 354-2534";"(1) 354-2535"
"GALED";"Galería del gastrónomo";"Eduardo Saavedra";"Marketing Manager";"Rambla de Cataluña, 23";"Barcelona";"";"08022";"Spain";"(93) 203 4560";"(93) 203 4561"
"GODOS";"Godos Cocina Típica";"José Pedro Freyre";"Sales Manager";"C/ Romero, 33";"Sevilla";"";"41101";"Spain";"(95) 555 82 82";""
"GOURL";"Gourmet Lanchonetes";"André Fonseca";"Sales Associate";"Av. Brasil, 442";"Campinas";"SP";"04876-786";"Brazil";"(11) 555-9482";""
"GREAL";"Great Lakes Food Market";"Howard Snyder";"Marketing Manager";"2732 Baker Blvd.";"Eugene";"OR";"97403";"USA";"(503) 555-7555";""
"GROSR";"GROSELLA-Restaurante";"Manuel Pereira";"Owner";"5ª Ave. Los Palos Grandes";"Caracas";"DF";"1081";"Venezuela";"(2) 283-2951";"(2) 283-3397"
"HANAR";"Hanari Carnes";"Mario Pontes";"Accounting Manager";"Rua do Paço, 67";"Rio de Janeiro";"RJ";"05454-876";"Brazil";"(21) 555-0091";"(21) 555-8765"
"HILAA";"HILARIÓN-Abastos";"Carlos Hernández";"Sales Representative";"Carrera 22 con Ave. Carlos Soublette #8-35";"San Cristóbal";"Táchira";"5022";"Venezuela";"(5) 555-1340";"(5) 555-1948"
"HUNGC";"Hungry Coyote Import Store";"Yoshi Latimer";"Sales Representative";"City Center Plaza
516 Main St.";"Elgin";"OR";"97827";"USA";"(503) 555-6874";"(503) 555-2376"
"HUNGO";"Hungry Owl All-Night Grocers";"Patricia McKenna";"Sales Associate";"8 Johnstown Road";"Cork";"Co. Cork";"";"Ireland";"2967 542";"2967 3333"
"ISLAT";"Island Trading";"Helen Bennett";"Marketing Manager";"Garden House
Crowther Way";"Cowes";"Isle of Wight";"PO31 7PJ";"UK";"(198) 555-8888";""
"KOENE";"Königlich Essen";"Philip Cramer";"Sales Associate";"Maubelstr. 90";"Brandenburg";"";"14776";"Germany";"0555-09876";""
"LACOR";"La corne d'abondance";"Daniel Tonini";"Sales Representative";"67, avenue de l'Europe";"Versailles";"";"78000";"France";"30.59.84.10";"30.59.85.11"
"LAMAI";"La maison d'Asie";"Annette Roulet";"Sales Manager";"1 rue Alsace-Lorraine";"Toulouse";"";"31000";"France";"61.77.61.10";"61.77.61.11"
"LAUGB";"Laughing Bacchus Wine Cellars";"Yoshi Tannamuri";"Marketing Assistant";"1900 Oak St.";"Vancouver";"BC";"V3F 2K1";"Canada";"(604) 555-3392";"(604) 555-7293"
"LAZYK";"Lazy K Kountry Store";"John Steel";"Marketing Manager";"12 Orchestra Terrace";"Walla Walla";"WA";"99362";"USA";"(509) 555-7969";"(509) 555-6221"
"LEHMS";"Lehmanns Marktstand";"Renate Messner";"Sales Representative";"Magazinweg 7";"Frankfurt a.M. ";"";"60528";"Germany";"069-0245984";"069-0245874"
"LETSS";"Let's Stop N Shop";"Jaime Yorres";"Owner";"87 Polk St.
Suite 5";"San Francisco";"CA";"94117";"USA";"(415) 555-5938";""
"LILAS";"LILA-Supermercado";"Carlos González";"Accounting Manager";"Carrera 52 con Ave. Bolívar #65-98 Llano Largo";"Barquisimeto";"Lara";"3508";"Venezuela";"(9) 331-6954";"(9) 331-7256"
"LINOD";"LINO-Delicateses";"Felipe Izquierdo";"Owner";"Ave. 5 de Mayo Porlamar";"I. de Margarita";"Nueva Esparta";"4980";"Venezuela";"(8) 34-56-12";"(8) 34-93-93"
"LONEP";"Lonesome Pine Restaurant";"Fran Wilson";"Sales Manager";"89 Chiaroscuro Rd.";"Portland";"OR";"97219";"USA";"(503) 555-9573";"(503) 555-9646"
"MAGAA";"Magazzini Alimentari Riuniti";"Giovanni Rovelli";"Marketing Manager";"Via Ludovico il Moro 22";"Bergamo";"";"24100";"Italy";"035-640230";"035-640231"
"MAISD";"Maison Dewey";"Catherine Dewey";"Sales Agent";"Rue Joseph-Bens 532";"Bruxelles";"";"B-1180";"Belgium";"(02) 201 24 67";"(02) 201 24 68"
"MEREP";"Mère Paillarde";"Jean Fresnière";"Marketing Assistant";"43 rue St. Laurent";"Montréal";"Québec";"H1J 1C3";"Canada";"(514) 555-8054";"(514) 555-8055"
"MORGK";"Morgenstern Gesundkost";"Alexander Feuer";"Marketing Assistant";"Heerstr. 22";"Leipzig";"";"04179";"Germany";"0342-023176";""
"NORTS";"North/South";"Simon Crowther";"Sales Associate";"South House
300 Queensbridge";"London";"";"SW7 1RZ";"UK";"(171) 555-7733";"(171) 555-2530"
"OCEAN";"Océano Atlántico Ltda.";"Yvonne Moncada";"Sales Agent";"Ing. Gustavo Moncada 8585
Piso 20-A";"Buenos Aires";"";"1010";"Argentina";"(1) 135-5333";"(1) 135-5535"
"OLDWO";"Old World Delicatessen";"Rene Phillips";"Sales Representative";"2743 Bering St.";"Anchorage";"AK";"99508";"USA";"(907) 555-7584";"(907) 555-2880"
"OTTIK";"Ottilies Käseladen";"Henriette Pfalzheim";"Owner";"Mehrheimerstr. 369";"Köln";"";"50739";"Germany";"0221-0644327";"0221-0765721"
"PARIS";"Paris spécialités";"Marie Bertrand";"Owner";"265, boulevard Charonne";"Paris";"";"75012";"France";"(1) 42.34.22.66";"(1) 42.34.22.77"
"PERIC";"Pericles Comidas clásicas";"Guillermo Fernández";"Sales Representative";"Calle Dr. Jorge Cash 321";"México D.F.";"";"05033";"Mexico";"(5) 552-3745";"(5) 545-3745"
"PICCO";"Piccolo und mehr";"Georg Pipps";"Sales Manager";"Geislweg 14";"Salzburg";"";"5020";"Austria";"6562-9722";"6562-9723"
"PRINI";"Princesa Isabel Vinhos";"Isabel de Castro";"Sales Representative";"Estrada da saúde n. 58";"Lisboa";"";"1756";"Portugal";"(1) 356-5634";""
"QUEDE";"Que Delícia";"Bernardo Batista";"Accounting Manager";"Rua da Panificadora, 12";"Rio de Janeiro";"RJ";"02389-673";"Brazil";"(21) 555-4252";"(21) 555-4545"
"QUEEN";"Queen Cozinha";"Lúcia Carvalho";"Marketing Assistant";"Alameda dos Canàrios, 891";"São Paulo";"SP";"05487-020";"Brazil";"(11) 555-1189";""
"QUICK";"QUICK-Stop";"Horst Kloss";"Accounting Manager";"Taucherstraße 10";"Cunewalde";"";"01307";"Germany";"0372-035188";""
"RANCH";"Rancho grande";"Sergio Gutiérrez";"Sales Representative";"Av. del Libertador 900";"Buenos Aires";"";"1010";"Argentina";"(1) 123-5555";"(1) 123-5556"
"RATTC";"Rattlesnake Canyon Grocery";"Paula Wilson";"Assistant Sales Representative";"2817 Milton Dr.";"Albuquerque";"NM";"87110";"USA";"(505) 555-5939";"(505) 555-3620"
"REGGC";"Reggiani Caseifici";"Maurizio Moroni";"Sales Associate";"Strada Provinciale 124";"Reggio Emilia";"";"42100";"Italy";"0522-556721";"0522-556722"
"RICAR";"Ricardo Adocicados";"Janete Limeira";"Assistant Sales Agent";"Av. Copacabana, 267";"Rio de Janeiro";"RJ";"02389-890";"Brazil";"(21) 555-3412";""
"RICSU";"Richter Supermarkt";"Michael Holz";"Sales Manager";"Grenzacherweg 237";"Genève";"";"1203";"Switzerland";"0897-034214";""
"ROMEY";"Romero y tomillo";"Alejandra Camino";"Accounting Manager";"Gran Vía, 1";"Madrid";"";"28001";"Spain";"(91) 745 6200";"(91) 745 6210"
"SANTG";"Santé Gourmet";"Jonas Bergulfsen";"Owner";"Erling Skakkes gate 78";"Stavern";"";"4110";"Norway";"07-98 92 35";"07-98 92 47"
"SAVEA";"Save-a-lot Markets";"Jose Pavarotti";"Sales Representative";"187 Suffolk Ln.";"Boise";"ID";"83720";"USA";"(208) 555-8097";""
"SEVES";"Seven Seas Imports";"Hari Kumar";"Sales Manager";"90 Wadhurst Rd.";"London";"";"OX15 4NB";"UK";"(171) 555-1717";"(171) 555-5646"
"SIMOB";"Simons bistro";"Jytte Petersen";"Owner";"Vinbæltet 34";"København";"";"1734";"Denmark";"31 12 34 56";"31 13 35 57"
"SPECD";"Spécialités du monde";"Dominique Perrier";"Marketing Manager";"25, rue Lauriston";"Paris";"";"75016";"France";"(1) 47.55.60.10";"(1) 47.55.60.20"
"SPLIR";"Split Rail Beer & Ale";"Art Braunschweiger";"Sales Manager";"P.O. Box 555";"Lander";"WY";"82520";"USA";"(307) 555-4680";"(307) 555-6525"
"SUPRD";"Suprêmes délices";"Pascale Cartrain";"Accounting Manager";"Boulevard Tirou, 255";"Charleroi";"";"B-6000";"Belgium";"(071) 23 67 22 20";"(071) 23 67 22 21"
"THEBI";"The Big Cheese";"Liz Nixon";"Marketing Manager";"89 Jefferson Way
Suite 2";"Portland";"OR";"97201";"USA";"(503) 555-3612";""
"THECR";"The Cracker Box";"Liu Wong";"Marketing Assistant";"55 Grizzly Peak Rd.";"Butte";"MT";"59801";"USA";"(406) 555-5834";"(406) 555-8083"
"TOMSP";"Toms Spezialitäten";"Karin Josephs";"Marketing Manager";"Luisenstr. 48";"Münster";"";"44087";"Germany";"0251-031259";"0251-035695"
"TORTU";"Tortuga Restaurante";"Miguel Angel Paolino";"Owner";"Avda. Azteca 123";"México D.F.";"";"05033";"Mexico";"(5) 555-2933";""
"TRADH";"Tradição Hipermercados";"Anabela Domingues";"Sales Representative";"Av. Inês de Castro, 414";"São Paulo";"SP";"05634-030";"Brazil";"(11) 555-2167";"(11) 555-2168"
"TRAIH";"Trail's Head Gourmet Provisioners";"Helvetius Nagy";"Sales Associate";"722 DaVinci Blvd.";"Kirkland";"WA";"98034";"USA";"(206) 555-8257";"(206) 555-2174"
"VAFFE";"Vaffeljernet";"Palle Ibsen";"Sales Manager";"Smagsløget 45";"Århus";"";"8200";"Denmark";"86 21 32 43";"86 22 33 44"
"VICTE";"Victuailles en stock";"Mary Saveley";"Sales Agent";"2, rue du Commerce";"Lyon";"";"69004";"France";"78.32.54.86";"78.32.54.87"
"VINET";"Vins et alcools Chevalier";"Paul Henriot";"Accounting Manager";"59 rue de l'Abbaye";"Reims";"";"51100";"France";"26.47.15.10";"26.47.15.11"
"WANDK";"Die Wandernde Kuh";"Rita Müller";"Sales Representative";"Adenauerallee 900";"Stuttgart";"";"70563";"Germany";"0711-020361";"0711-035428"
"WARTH";"Wartian Herkku";"Pirkko Koskitalo";"Accounting Manager";"Torikatu 38";"Oulu";"";"90110";"Finland";"981-443655";"981-443655"
"WELLI";"Wellington Importadora";"Paula Parente";"Sales Manager";"Rua do Mercado, 12";"Resende";"SP";"08737-363";"Brazil";"(14) 555-8122";""
"WHITC";"White Clover Markets";"Karl Jablonski";"Owner";"305 - 14th Ave. S.
Suite 3B";"Seattle";"WA";"98128";"USA";"(206) 555-4112";"(206) 555-4115"
"WILMK";"Wilman Kala";"Matti Karttunen";"Owner/Marketing Assistant";"Keskuskatu 45";"Helsinki";"";"21240";"Finland";"90-224 8858";"90-224 8858"
"WOLZA";"Wolski  Zajazd";"Zbyszek Piestrzeniewicz";"Owner";"ul. Filtrowa 68";"Warszawa";"";"01-012";"Poland";"(26) 642-7012";"(26) 642-7012"
```


----------

